# "Marie's" coleslaw dressing imitation ?



## forfreedom

DH loves this stuff. I have to admit, it's very good. But, I am trying to eliminate any and all pre-packaged foods in my kitchen. Especially the ones at almost three bucks per small jar.

Any good coleslaw dressing recipes out there?


----------



## thebaker

This is my coleslaw dressing recipe. My DH loves it too. 

2 cups Miracle Whip
1/2 cup Sugar
1/4 cup Vinegar
1/4 cup Vegetable oil

Miracle whip, vinegar, and oil, Sugar. Mix smooth. 
Taste should be sweet with just a hint of vinegar. 
Amount of slaw dressing may be increased or decreased according to the amount of slaw you are making. 
Add to cut up cabbage or other vegs and Mix well. Let stand 1-hour if possible to let flavors mix.

I've tried looking for a copycat of the dressing recipe you wanted but didn't find it but will still keep looking after get up tomorrow. :kung:


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

We do the copycat of KFC slaw....
http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/recipedetail.asp?login=yes&id=57&agree=yes
Personally I usually cut way down on the lemon juice in it. 
Never had the Marie's dressing so I don't know any substitutes for it.


----------



## junie

Here is my cole slaw dressing recipe. My mother said it was the best she ever had.

1 cup mayonnaise (I use homemade)
3 T. white vinegar
3 T. white sugar
1/4 t. celery salt (more or less to taste, depending on the saltiness of your brand)
Pinch of black pepper

Mix everything and add just enough to coat salad ingredients.


----------



## pamda

This is my grandmothers' recipe I am using it still to this day. It is so good that I now have to make all slaws at family get togethers. 


Miricle whip and evaporated canned milk mixed to the thickness you like, add vinegar preferable aple cider and sugar also to taste, add black pepper and mix.I make this in quart jars and just shake as I go. I will try to measure next time and will put the measurments on here.


----------



## lahputnam

forfreedom said:


> DH loves this stuff. I have to admit, it's very good. But, I am trying to eliminate any and all pre-packaged foods in my kitchen. Especially the ones at almost three bucks per small jar.
> 
> Any good coleslaw dressing recipes out there?


11-11-20 - Did anyone ever find a good copycat of Marie's Slaw dressing that comes in refrigerated jars at the store? Thanks!


----------



## Wolf mom

According to the comments, this is the original recipe.





__





Marie's Coleslaw Recipe - Food.com


An excellent coleslaw that keeps for weeks Marie was a lovely lady who was originally from Rocky Mount NC. She was kind enough to shsre this recipe wi




www.food.com


----------



## lahputnam

Wolf mom said:


> According to the comments, this is the original recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie's Coleslaw Recipe - Food.com
> 
> 
> An excellent coleslaw that keeps for weeks Marie was a lovely lady who was originally from Rocky Mount NC. She was kind enough to shsre this recipe wi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.food.com


No, I don't mean this lovely vinegar slaw recipe (which I'm probably going to try!). I mean I'm looking for a copycat recipe for the the Marie's Slaw dressing one can buy. It's not cole slaw in the store, premade - it's just the dressing. The bottled stuff is what I'm trying to replicate at home, and it's a creamy dressing, very thick. This "Marie's" recipe looks great, but it's not a creamy thick slaw dressing.


----------



## Needrecipe

lahputnam said:


> No, I don't mean this lovely vinegar slaw recipe (which I'm probably going to try!). I mean I'm looking for a copycat recipe for the the Marie's Slaw dressing one can buy. It's not cole slaw in the store, premade - it's just the dressing. The bottled stuff is what I'm trying to replicate at home, and it's a creamy dressing, very thick. This "Marie's" recipe looks great, but it's not a creamy thick slaw dressing.


Just came across this and was hoping u found a recipe u can share. Thanks


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

2/3 cup mayonnaise
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon celery salt
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2-3 green onions chopped
1/4 cup fresh parsley leaves, chopped


----------



## Paulag

I tried recently Hot or Cold Vinegar Asian Slaw recipe
Cabbage, carrots, sliced broccoli (could get all three as broccoli slaw)
Sliced Habanero pepper
Sesame Oil (preferably toasted)
Rice wine vinegar
Salt and Pepper
Put slaw and pepper in a pan and lightly saute. Add salt, pepper, vinegar to taste. Like dash of sesame oil. Serve hot or chill in fridge to serve cold.
How much you saute determines your crunch level.


----------

